

Show HN home supplies delivered via subscription - imrank1

We built this in our free time. Looking for feedback on the overall service and any thoughts of improvement.<p>Www.getresupply.com
======
johnmurch
Great idea - I was thinking something like this for NYCers as storage space is
at a premium but it's cheaper online so a monthly/remember me type service is
a win/win.

Good luck with it.

One small thing -
[https://www.getresupply.com/privacy](https://www.getresupply.com/privacy) is
broken.

Cheers

------
aitoehigie
The color theme is terrible. The red "logo"? overlaid over a #444 background
is a no-no. The site doesnt portray professionalism and inspire confidence in
handing over my credit card details. I am sorry if my feedback seems overly
harsh but the UI is the app to the customer.

~~~
imrank1
No offense taken!I feel the the same way. I think the theme needs to be
brighter and more inviting. I'm not really skilledon UI design myself so was
looking for honest feedback. Thanks!

